# Pee pee everywhere!



## stephen4036 (Feb 22, 2010)

so we adopted Katie from a rescue, she is two years old so I would consider her a puppy!

keep in mind WE HAVE NO IDEA how much she has been trained before..

She stays in a back room when we are not home... big room, pool table, office, granite floors...

SHE always pee's in the room, whether im gone for 3 hours or 8 hours, there is always pee! She does pee if i walk her and Ive seen her poop in backyard as well but I have no idea why she keeps doing this!

We let her out plenty, am i giving her too much water?

she dug a hole in the fence tonight, and was running around the neighborhood from 11:30-2:30am when I finally found her... she was all wet from swimming but I brought her home and she had finished her left over dinner from before and i dried her off, I go in 10 mins later and she pee'd a horrendous amount, I mean a huge puddle, easily 5 foot by 5 foot area... why didnt she pee when she was out for 3 hours?

I love this dog but she is becoming a pain and I dont want to take her back to the rescue...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Clearly she has never been housebroken? Why don't you crate her? It would be the easiest way to housetrain her. My dogs always pee a lot after they have been swimming and normally when we get home, so no surprise there.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah, when you leave your house she should go in a crate and when you go to bed she should be in a crate that way she doesn't potty and she wont get into any trouble


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Agree with the crate. Have you had her to the vet, UTI may be the culprit. 
I would treat her as you would a pup, no unsupervised out time and crate if you cannot supervise her. Take her out to the same spot to do her potty and praise her when she does go. 
Glad you got her back after her escape! That is one of my worst fears, but I am always keeping my eye on my dogs when they are outside to be sure they are not getting into trouble.


----------



## stephen4036 (Feb 22, 2010)

my mom wont use a crate...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Tell your mom that if she wants to stop cleaning pee, she better start using a crate. There is nothing wrong with crating.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Crates make them feel safe, it's there little "go to" spot. My dog loves his crate and takes naps in there all the time with the door open


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

A crate really will be the best way to house-train a dog. They are mean or torturous. Dogs are den animals, and having that den will help her try and keep her place clean. Even puppies that are 3 weeks old, try to keep their area clean by peeing on a certain area in the whelping box. Something else that is important to remember is that while it might be easy to teach a dog to go potty outside, its harder to teach them to NOT go inside. This is where the crate comes in handy. 

What is your mom's reasoning behind a crate?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I agree with everyone else, you need to pretend you just got an 8 week old puppy. This dog doesn't know how to be in a house or with a family, so just like a puppy you need to TEACH them!

CRATES rock! So easy to clean if their is an accident. So easy to use to 'teach' our dogs to learn to hold it. 

If you aren't home, or when you are sleeping at night, this crate is in the bedroom with a dog in it.

When you ARE home, you need to start bonding with the dog and TEACHING the dog, and the only way to do that is with time and being in the same room with it. Just like a puppy! Close doors and use babygates. The only way to housebreak out of the crate is to CATCH the dog in the act of peeing. You have ZERO training by finding a pee pile and yelling. You are actually TEACHING when you catch them squatting and go uh uh and take them out.

DOG CLASSES!!! Fun and helpful.


----------



## stephen4036 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ill tell her to get a crate, as for bonding we bond all the time, play in the yard, goto the dog park, she sleeps in my bed with right now lol..


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I agree with all...crate...crate...crate...crate. Did I mention crate?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

stephen4036 said:


> my mom wont use a crate...


There are two options.

Crate or the dog MUST be watched at all times.

I'd go with crate.


----------

